# New CPR Adjunct Device



## FLMedic311 (May 25, 2017)

Just Saw this, Thoughts??  No posted RCTs as of yet..


----------



## Jim37F (May 25, 2017)

Besides the absolutely ridiculous video ....what does this do that a BVM doesn't? Why should someone spend (probably hundreds of dollars worth) of money on this particular piece of plastic vs what's already stocked to do the same job?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 25, 2017)

I'll wait on the RCTs conducted by individual researchers. Sounds a lot like the ResQPod. Also, what the hell kind of unprofessional video was that?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2017)

The video was pretty funny. Sounds like a vent with 5 of peep would do the same thing?


----------



## StCEMT (May 25, 2017)

I think I got so caught up in how cheesy the video was that I missed about half the explanation.


----------



## Summit (May 25, 2017)

Video is total crap... yet better than AHA videos... AHA should have them do ACLS/PALS/BLS vids


----------



## FLMedic311 (May 25, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> The video was pretty funny. Sounds like a vent with 5 of peep would do the same thing?


Exactly what I thought too!  
This was posted in a resus group on Facebook.  I think I felt the same as most of you, what really got me was that they have the brass to make an advertisement video like this without even having released *any* kind of scientific research associated with these claims.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2017)

It reminded me of the squatty Potty video.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 27, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> It reminded me of the squatty Potty video.



I'll take things only a parent would say for $800, Alex!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 27, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I'll take things only a parent would say for $800, Alex!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (May 27, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


>



Oh good lord...that is not what I thought you were talking about...haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E tank (May 27, 2017)

Interesting claims. 

This device does the opposite on the "de" compression phase of CPR and makes the same general claim:







Which one is better than an Ambu bag? You decide. One thing I know for sure. It's really bad when your heart stops.


----------



## E tank (May 27, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


>



oofdah....the dude in the tights and short pants...tough way to make a living...I think I'll stop complaining...


----------



## ThadeusJ (Jun 1, 2017)

The device in the video is the Boussignac CPAP device but in red (normally its green).  When he attaches the manometer, it shows a 5 cmH2O CPAP pressure (albeit at 15 LPM).  This is different form the way the ResQpod works.


----------

